# Attempted Shot



## -&gt;Mikey&lt;- (Sep 4, 2009)

This is 15.8g of twice refined gold collected only from escrap. I attempted to make shot but some pieces went flat or cornflaked. I like the colour produced but i want to know what u guys think of the possible purity.There was no colour at all left over in the dish. The picture is kind of bad but did I get an E for excellence or S for satasfactory lol.


----------



## dick b (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello:

Very Nice job. I'd hide them or somebody is going to ask you to make a gold pearl necklace! :lol: :lol: 

dickb


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 5, 2009)

The shape of your "shot" is in keeping with the shot I used to prepare, so I'd say you did everything as well as can be expected. 

In order to create spheres, you may need a shot tower. Don't know for sure, considering I never accomplished the task, nor did I care. I was perfectly happy with the product I produced. 

No signs of color in your dish is a good sign, as is the color of your shot, assuming it came out of the process without any discoloration. My monitor is old and dark, so it's hard for me to see the real color of your gold. 

Nice job!

Harold


----------



## stihl88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice colour indeed...


The picture is a bit blurry though, when i had a crappy camera i used to use my magnifying glass and hold it up to the camera lens and you should get a better/clear shot 8)


----------



## Strider (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice job man!


----------

